# more powerful speakers, front or back?



## Cap'n SX (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a pair of Alpine SPS-170A TYPE S, 200W Speakers and a pair of Alpine SPR-17LS TYPE R, 350W Component Speakers and an Alpine CDA-9830 deck. Im not sure if I should put the 350w speakers in the front door panals or rear deck. I dont have any subs yet, but I do plan on getting some eventually. Any advice on what the best combination would be is appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

type-r's in the front

you always want the best speakers in the front


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree. You want your best and loudest sound coming from the front.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

The only reason I would want the better in the rear is the sound image projection of the front. By the feet seem less than perfect setup and the rear reflect the sound image off the glass (rather than legs floor carpet etc.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

But if he's getting all the bass from the rear of the car, i'm sure he's going to want to hear the music as well. And if his best speakers are in the rear, he might be able to hear it so well due to the bass traveling forward.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cap'n SX said:


> I have a pair of Alpine SPS-170A TYPE S, 200W Speakers and a pair of Alpine SPR-17LS TYPE R, 350W Component Speakers and an Alpine CDA-9830 deck. Im not sure if I should put the 350w speakers in the front door panals or rear deck. I dont have any subs yet, but I do plan on getting some eventually. Any advice on what the best combination would be is appreciated.
> thanks!


Here's the deal. The speaker wattage rating has NOTHING to do with how loud it is. It is HOW MUCH POWER the speakers can handle. Both speakers will get the SAME AMOUNT of power from your head unit which is IMHO not an ideal match for a quality component set. If your going to spend the money on components spend the $ on an amp for them as well. it will be a night and day difference.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> The only reason I would want the better in the rear is the sound image projection of the front. By the feet seem less than perfect setup and the rear reflect the sound image off the glass (rather than legs floor carpet etc.



Yes by the feet is less than perfect for a good soundstage, but coming from the rear is even worse, which is why he should put the best speakers up front.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Yes by the feet is less than perfect for a good soundstage, but coming from the rear is even worse, which is why he should put the best speakers up front.


Exactly, when was the last time you went to a concert and the speakers were behind you?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> But if he's getting all the bass from the rear of the car, i'm sure he's going to want to hear the music as well. And if his best speakers are in the rear, he might be able to hear it so well due to the bass traveling forward.


absolutly wrong...

You are sitting in the front.. the best speakers should be in the front.. That is your sound stage.. In fact the perfect sound stage for a small car are good quality componants up front and bass in the rear.... no speakers at all in the rear deck..

This was recently confirmed at KICKER, during testing and installation on NPM Project 200SX 1.6

Now if you want the sound stage to be for rear passengers that will change...but I care about the driver...that's me. 

Look for the upcoming write ups..


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

myoung said:


> absolutly wrong...
> 
> You are sitting in the front.. the best speakers should be in the front.. That is your sound stage.. In fact the perfect sound stage for a small car are good quality componants up front and bass in the rear.... no speakers at all in the rear deck..
> .


x 2 , rear fill is unecessary


----------



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

my two cents: I have always put compents in the front and coaxials in the back. This has given me the best results.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

myoung said:


> absolutly wrong...
> 
> You are sitting in the front.. the best speakers should be in the front.. That is your sound stage.. In fact the perfect sound stage for a small car are good quality componants up front and bass in the rear.... no speakers at all in the rear deck..
> 
> ...


I actually forgot the word "not" in that. I agree that the best speakers should be in the front. It was suppose to read...

_But if he's getting all the bass from the rear of the car, i'm sure he's going to want to hear the music as well. And if his best speakers are in the rear, he might *NOT* be able to hear it so well due to the bass traveling forward._

If you'll notice that the 3rd post down is me agreeing with sr20demon.



Bumpin said:


> I agree. You want your best and loudest sound coming from the front.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> I actually forgot the word "not" in that. I agree that the best speakers should be in the front. It was suppose to read...
> 
> _But if he's getting all the bass from the rear of the car, i'm sure he's going to want to hear the music as well. And if his best speakers are in the rear, he might *NOT* be able to hear it so well due to the bass traveling forward._
> 
> If you'll notice that the 3rd post down is me agreeing with sr20demon.


I was wondering about that... you seemed to be contridicting yourself...lol

sorry for :balls:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

LoL no worries. I should proof-read my posts more.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> I actually forgot the word "not" in that. I agree that the best speakers should be in the front. It was suppose to read...
> 
> _But if he's getting all the bass from the rear of the car, i'm sure he's going to want to hear the music as well. And if his best speakers are in the rear, he might *NOT* be able to hear it so well due to the bass traveling forward._


I just got done installing some Kenwood KFC-1679ie 6.5" 2-way coaxial speakers in the rear deck of my 200SX SE. The old factory Panasonic speakers were missing most of their surrounds...hence why they were buzzing before when I would turn up the bass. I got these off eBay for about 30 bucks + the usual hefty shipping charges of about 20 bucks.  

The guys at the local hi-fi store quoted me 150 dollars to install them. They said I would have to take off all the side paneling to do it. Yep, they were right...it was a bit## to install them...I had to pull off the door molding, the lower fabric panels on each side, and the plastic upper trim on both sides. I did not succeed in completely removing the rear parcel shelf, but I lifted it up enough to get a 1/4" ratchet in there with 1/4" socket to remove the 4 screws on each speaker. In the process, I somewhat skinned one of my knuckles but it was worth it...hey, no pain no gain right???  Then I had to snap back on the side panels and make sure I did not bend the rear defroster terminals while I was doing that. 

It took about 1 1/2 hours for me to do it. Fortunately, the sun is not as hot here in San Diego at this time of year as it was the last time I tried to do it in late August.  Also, the Nissan FSM I got from here really helped me figure out how to get the clips off and stuff...well, it said to use a flathead screwdriver wrapped in a rag, but I ended up just using brute force to pull off the panels. I guess I am lucky I did not snap them...that is always something you have to worry about as cars get older!!!! 

Anyway, I'll post a picture of the old speakers later. The new ones sound great...I know there is a debate about rear fill being bad, but without it, my ears feel like something is missing....also, there seems to be a "synergistic" effect for the bass...the rear speakers by themselves do not produce much bass, but with the front ones going at the same time, there is more bass then either pair playing by itself. 

Note: I don't have a subwoofer yet, so that is why I wanted as much bass as I could get otherwise.


----------

